# Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Last week i had visit to my relative where 1st time i used MICROWAVE OVEN for making maggi & also used for re-heated chicken egg roll.  

My frnd said, MWO foods are good for health. So now i want to buy a good & value for money OVEN. My budget: Rs.7000 - Rs.8000

I dont know which one is good, so help me to choose a good oven for 1st time user.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*

See Microwaves are mainly of three types:
Solo - Which only heat stuff, ie maggi, packed stuff etc.
Grill - Has a top grill, can make pizza etc
Convection - All in one, can make cakes, biscuits.

Even if u're new to this, I'd suggest go for a convection MWO as it can do a lot of work. And u dont want to buy a solo now and later buy a convection coz u want to bake a cake !

I'd suggest if possible increase ur budget by 1-1.5k and get a decent convection MWO
LG MC2149bb - Flipkart Convection - 9780.

Samsung MW73BD - Solo - 5k

Rest choice is urs..


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*



techiemaharaj said:


> See Microwaves are mainly of three types:
> Solo - Which only heat stuff, ie maggi, packed stuff etc.
> Grill - Has a top grill, can make pizza etc
> Convection - All in one, can make cakes, biscuits.
> ...


thnx. any specific brand for convection ?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*



kool said:


> thnx. any specific brand for convection ?



Guess LG and Samsung have good MWO. For a lesser price you could go for Godrej, IFb etc. Godrej is also good., but my vote always for LG or SAMSUNG.


----------



## amohit (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*

In my experience, MW with baking features are not that good. I mean the baking done by a microwave is not as good as baking done by a regular Oven. 
I have been using mw since last 12 years and never felt the need to have grill/convection features in it. I do have oven for those things. 
So, if space is not a constrain and if making a pizza is the only thing that you can think of doing in a mw+grill, then go for a mw with grill etc. Else buy a basic MW. Should not cost more than 4.5k for 20lts. 

Microwaves are best used for making maggi, pasta, oat etc, reheating stuffs, making rice, boiling potatoes, steaming vegetables etc.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*



amohit said:


> In my experience, MW with baking features are not that good. I mean the baking done by a microwave is not as good as baking done by a regular Oven.
> I have been using mw since last 12 years and never felt the need to have grill/convection features in it. I do have oven for those things.
> So, if space is not a constrain and if making a pizza is the only thing that you can think of doing in a mw+grill, then go for a mw with grill etc. Else buy a basic MW. Should not cost more than 4.5k for 20lts.
> 
> ...



Thnx Mohit...... thats what i wanted to know, in my home my mom prefer to cook on gas stove. She dont know much about MWO, and in my house all are fitness freak, so we bring cake occasionally. And i dont like Pizza. so sould i go for MW+GRILL only na? convection is not so important i think.. what u say.. ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*

I have Onida owen at home and its pretty good


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*



kool said:


> Thnx Mohit...... thats what i wanted to know, in my home my mom prefer to cook on gas stove. She dont know much about MWO, and in my house all are fitness freak, so we bring cake occasionally. And i dont like Pizza. so sould i go for MW+GRILL only na? convection is not so important i think.. what u say.. ?



If that's the case, go for Grill. Its will surely fulfill ur requirements...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*

I have heard that Samsung ones are pretty good and are also easy repairable, their spare parts are available widely and are quite cheap also.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*

^^ lol, Samsung = not recommended with their ceramic cavity.

Pick up ones with stainless steel cavity ones from LG, IFB, Whirlpool etc.

yea. Grill is fine. Convection is not needed. And if you ever decide to bake, a cheap OTG is recommended.


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*



ico said:


> ^^ lol, Samsung = not recommended with their ceramic cavity.
> 
> Pick up ones with stainless steel cavity ones from LG, IFB, Whirlpool etc.
> 
> yea. Grill is fine. Convection is not needed. And if you ever decide to bake, a cheap OTG is recommended.



thnx man.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*



ico said:


> ^^ lol, Samsung = not recommended with their ceramic cavity.
> 
> Pick up ones with stainless steel cavity ones from LG, IFB, Whirlpool etc.
> 
> yea. Grill is fine. Convection is not needed. And if you ever decide to bake, a cheap OTG is recommended.



Hmmm, that was told to me by a person who repairs microovens.
Well thanks for the info mate.
BTW you know any particular model as I am also planning to replace mine which was bought from US around 15yrs back. Still it rocks but now it is giving problems and the main issue is that no one can repair it.But it is difficult to find one these days here in India which is better or comparable to mine which was bought 15yrs back from US.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*

Go with LG/Samsung.
They are simply the Best


----------



## kool (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: ►► Which Microwave Oven is BEST ?*



SahilAr said:


> Go with LG/Samsung.
> They are simply the Best





Hows this? Samsung 20 Ltr Grill Electronic Microwave Oven - GW73BD . Buy Best Samsung 20 Ltr Grill Electronic Microwave Oven - GW73BD at Lowest Price Online

On HOMESHOP18.COM 15% extra discount is going on 

or this one ???

Whirlpool 20 L Grill Electronic Microwave . Buy Best Whirlpool 20 L Grill Electronic Microwave at Lowest Price Online




reply soon guys::
*www.flipkart.com/microwaves/compare?ids=MRWD2Y5CNHQNNWDD,MRWD5R3HKCTKZPPD



kool said:


> Hows this? Samsung 20 Ltr Grill Electronic Microwave Oven - GW73BD . Buy Best Samsung 20 Ltr Grill Electronic Microwave Oven - GW73BD at Lowest Price Online
> 
> On HOMESHOP18.COM 15% extra discount is going on
> 
> ...




Finally bought this at Rs.4350 with discount code. This is gonna be my 1st MWO.  Samsung 20 Ltr Grill Electronic Microwave Oven - GW73BD . Buy Best Samsung 20 Ltr Grill Electronic Microwave Oven - GW73BD at Lowest Price Online


----------



## Elizabeth120 (Nov 2, 2016)

Top 5 Budget Microwave Convection Ovens in India

1) IFB 20SC2 20-Litre 1200-Watt Convection Microwave Oven (Metallic Silver)

IFB 20SC2 Convection Microwave Oven has a host of features to perfect your culinary skills. From multi-stage cooking that makes grilling and baking simpler to 24 auto cook menus, cooking will never be the same again. A 3-year warranty on magnetron and cavity means that this appliance comes with peace of mind.

Stainless steel cavity and LED display with clock
10 power levels and 10 temperature levels
Grill, microwave and convection
Speed defrost and multi stage cooking
24 auto cook menus
Express cooking quick start, auto reheat, keep warm and child safety lock
2) Morphy Richards 23MCG 23-Litre Convection Microwave Oven (Black)

The Morphy Richard 23 litre convection oven has a stainless steel cavity, which keeps the interiors of the cavity scratch-free and stain-resistant and makes your cleaning process quicker. The inner cavity is round and without any sharp corners. This design prevents food particles from accumulating in the corners and enables quick and efficient cleaning.

23 litres capacity and mirror glass door
Varied convection cooking
Combination cooking (Convection, micro and grill)
Stainless steel cavity and child lock
10 auto cook options and 5 power levels
Overheat and sensory protection
Defrost function
3) IFB 20PM1S 20-Litre 1200-Watt Solo Microwave Oven (Metallic Silver)

Get a hot meal every time you want one without compromising on taste. And delay start will help you to do just that exactly when you want it. With 3-year warranty on magnetron and cavity, you wouldn’t find many reasons to resist IFB 20PM1S Solo Microwave Oven.

Power coated cavity and LED display with clock
5 power levels and 5 temperature settings
Auto-defrost, multi-stage cooking and 8 auto cook menus
Quick start, auto reheat, delay start and child lock
Warranty: 1 year on machine, 3 years on Magnetron and Cavity
Power: 1200 watts; Operating Voltage: 230 volts
Set of 3 Starter Kit and Recipe Book
Hot and healthy food, whenever you please. Set the time delay with the Delay Start feature and your food will be automatically cooked and ready to be served, right on time. Your time.

Speed Defrost - Save time by just using microwave power to defrost frozen food by simply setting the time. Weight Defrost - Unsure about the time needed to defrost? Simply enter the weight of the food item you wish to defrost and you’re good to go. No hassle.

A 3-year Warranty on Magnetron and Cavity means that you don’t have to worry about your microwave oven for a long time to come.

4) Godrej GMX20CA5MLZ 20-Litre 2200-Watt Convection Microwave Oven (Clear)

A good all purpose microwave. After purchase on calling Godrej customer care they provided for free demo.This is a convection microwave and it contains all three modes namely microwave, grill and convection. It contains jog dial providing for minute manual variations in time of cooking.

141 insta-cook menus
Combination and preset cooking
Auto protection &10 power levels
Warranty: 1 year on product and 3 years on magnetron
Power: 2200 watts; Operating voltage: 230 volts
5) IFB 25SC3 25-Litre 1400-Watt Convention Microwave Oven (Metallic Silver)

Price: 8,399.00

Team up with an IFB 23SC3 Convection Microwave Oven and surprise your loved ones with home-baked goodies. From keeping your food warm for up to 1 hour to keeping your appliance odor and residue-free, this is one appliance which does its job with aplomb.

Stainless steel cavity and LED display with clock
10 power levels and 10 temperature levels
Grill, microwave and convection
Speed defrost and multi stage cooking
26 auto cook menus
Express cooking quick start, auto reheat, deodorise, keep warm and child safety lock
Combination Cooking + Multistage Cooking
This feature blends the magic of the combination cooking feature (microwave and grill modes) and the intelligence of the multi-stage cooking (three levels of cooking across the microwave, grill and convection modes) to cook up memorable meals


----------

